# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Περί γείωσης...

## JIMKAF

Παιδιά θα υποβάλω κάποιες ερωτήσεις: Τι είναι η γείωση; Σε τι χρησιμεύει;
Γιατί σε άλλες περιπτώσεις πρέπει να γειώνουμε το κύκλωμα στη Γη και μάλιστα να είναι και πολύ καλή γείωση και σε άλλες γειώνουμε το κύκλωμα στην μάζα του σασί; Όταν γειώνουμε ένα κύκλωμα στο σασί το γειώνουμε στη μάζα του ή έμμεσα στη Γη; Τι ρόλο παίζει το υλικό και η συνολική μάζα του σασί για την λειτουργία του κυκλώματος και της γείωσης; Στα αεροπλάνα τα κυκλώματα που γειώνονται; 
Αυτά μέχρι στιγμής. Αν έχετε να προτείνεται και κάποιο βιβλίο καλοδεχούμενο!!! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων! :Wink:

----------


## grekop

Καταβόθραα φορτίων φαντάσου ότι είναι. Αμα θες να ρουφάει "πολύ",θες μεγαλύτερη...

----------


## kopla

Η γείωση ισοδυναμει με 0 βολτ.

Για να δουλεψει ενα κύκλωμα χρειάζονται 2 τάσεις. Αυτες είναι η ταση τροφοδοσίας Vs και η ταση αναφοράς V0. Η διαφορά δυναμικού είναι Vs-V0. Αν η V0 είναι 0 βολτ τότε την ονομαζουμε και γείωση.
Η V0 ονομαζεται αλλιώς γείωση λειτουργίας. Δεν είναι ομως απαραίτητα 0 βολτ. Αν ενα κύκλωμα θέλει 5 βολτ για να λειτουργήσει τότε πρέπει Vs-V0=5V. Αν Vs=15V τότε πρεπει V0=10V. Τα 10 βολτ είναι η "γείωση" λειτουργίας.

Γειώσεις στη γη (δλδ καλωδιο που παει στη γη) προστατεύουν τα κυκλώματα. (βλ. αρχη λειτουργίας αλεξικέραυνου).

Η γείωση του σασιού είναι γείωση προστασίας. Αν κατι παει στραβα (βραχυκύκλωμα) τότε κλείνει κυκλωμα μέσω της γείωσης προστασίας και όχι μεσω του ανθρώπου.

Δεν χρειάζεσαι επαφή με τη ΓΗ για να έχεις "γειωση". (σου μιλω για τα αεροπλάνα). Χρειάζεσαι 2 τασεις, και αυτες τις παίρνεις απο το + και - μιας μπαταρίας. Το + για παράδειγμα είναι 1.5 βολτ πάνω απο το - (0 βολτ). Το - λεγεται γείωση αλλα δεν εχει καμία σχεση με την ταση της γης, εκτός και αν συνδεθούν.

----------


## GEWKWN

> Δεν χρειάζεσαι επαφή με τη ΓΗ για να έχεις "γειωση". (σου μιλω για τα αεροπλάνα). Χρειάζεσαι 2 τασεις, και αυτες τις παίρνεις απο το + και - μιας μπαταρίας. Το + για παράδειγμα είναι 1.5 βολτ πάνω απο το - (0 βολτ). Το - λεγεται γείωση αλλα δεν εχει καμία σχεση με την ταση της γης, εκτός και αν συνδεθούν.



θα προσθεσω στα λεγομενα του kopla οτι τα αεροπλανα εχουν και συστημα
αλεξικεραυνου ειναι αυτες οι μυτερες κεραιες προς τα πισω στα φτερα.
Πραγμα που ενισχυει τα λεγομενα του kopla

----------


## JIMKAF

Η μάζα του σασί παίζει ρόλο στη γείωση;

----------


## GEWKWN

Το βαρος του σασι εννοεις ; Δεν καταλαβα τι γραφεις.

----------


## JIMKAF

Μιλάω για τη μάζα του σασί, το βάρος του είναι η μάζα του πολλαπλασιασμένη επί την επιτάχυνση της βαρύτητας (g), καθώς επίσης και τη ρόλο παίζει και το υλικό από το οποίο είναι φτιαγμένο το σασί. Αρα έχουμε δύο τινά τη μάζα (m) και το υλικό του σασί.Ποιος είναι ο ρόλος τους ως προς τη γείωση;

----------


## GEWKWN

το υλικο του σασι ισως να εχει με την αντισταση που θα εχει 
αλλα το βαρος... ?????????????????????????
καπου σε Εχασα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JIMKAF

Εσείς όταν λέτε βάρος εννοείτε τα Kgr για παράδειγμα; Αν εννοείτε αυτό τότε εντάξει αυτό εννοώ και εγώ. 
Για να γίνω πιο σαφής, μιλώ για παράδειγμα για το πάχος και την πυκνότητα του υλικού του σασί, ώστε να γίνει η καλύτερη δυνατή γείωση. Αυτοί οι παράμετροι παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο; Καί αν ναι πως ένας μηχανικός τους λαμβάνει υπόψην του στην σχεδίαση και στον υπολογισμό ενός κυκλώματος;

----------


## kopla

Αυτό που αναφερεις δλδ B=mg δε νομίζω ότι εχει εφαρμογή εδω.
Καταλαβαίνω ομως τι λες. Μιλας για την πυκνοτητα και μαλλον για τον ογκο (συμπαγες υλικο) του κομματιού που θα αποτελέσει τη γείωση προστασίας. Είναι οπως στα καλώδια. Δλδ ενα πχ μονοκλωνο λεπτό αντεχει  σχετικα λιγο ρεύμα... αλλιως θα λιώσει.
Τα κουτιά είναι συνήθως αγώγιμα αλόκληρα, οχι μονο το πορτάκι. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το καλώδιο που πάει στη γη πρέπει να είναι χοντρο (και συμπαγες?). Για παράδειγμα ~1cm παχος φαίνεται ΟΚ.

----------


## FM1

Πράγματι, όταν ένας αγωγός (καλώδια,σασσί) είναι χοντρός σε διάμετρο και κοντός σε μήκος παρουσιάζει μικρότερη ειδική αντίσταση,ενώ με μεγάλα μήκη και λεπτές επιφάνειες-διάμετρο (σασσί) έχουμε θεωρητικά μεγαλύτερη ειδική αντίσταση η οποία δρά αρνητικά στην γείωση!..
 Η ειδική αντίσταση λοιπόν όντως εξαρτάται από τις γεωμετρικές διαστάστεις (πάχος-μήκος) αλλά και από το είδος του υλικού που είναι κατασκευασμένος ο αγωγός-μέταλλο (χαλκός,σίδηρος κλπ)...
 Επίσης εξαρτάται και από την μεταβολή της θερμοκρασίας που δέχεται επάνω του ο αγωγός-μέταλλο...

'Αλλη αντίσταση έχει το νήμα μιας λάμπας πυρακτώσεως όταν είναι σβηστή-κρύα και άλλη όταν είναι αναμμένη-καυτή...
 Για τον προσδιορισμό της σωστής ειδικής αντίστασης του μετάλλου αλλά και της αντίστασης γείωσης μετάξύ μετάλλου-σασσί και γής χρησιμοποιούνται εξειδικευμένα όργανα μέτρησης της αντίστασης γείωσης...

Τα όργανα αυτά χρησιμοποιούνται και από τους τεχνικούς που τοποθετούν αλεξικέραυνα..εκεί τους ενδιαφέρει η ειδική αντίσταση του αγωγού αλλά και η αντίσταση αλεξικεύρανου-γής να είναι πολύ λίγα ΩΜ! για να έχει αποδοτικότητα το αλεξικεύρανο!..το ίδιο προσπαθούμε να πετύχουμε και εμείς με τα μεταλλικά σασσί και τις κοινές γειώσεις του κυκλώματος,δηλαδή χαμηλή ειδική αντίσταση (χοντρές και μικρές επιφάνειες) αλλά και χαμηλή αντίσταση γείωσης(χοντροί και κοντοί αγωγοί)=καλή απόδοση!

Επίσης μια καλή γείωση με όσο το δυνατόν κοντούς αγωγούς κατάλληλης διαμέτρου δεν παρουσιάζει αυτεπαγωγή (δεν συμπεριφέρεται η γραμμή γείωσης σαν πηνίο δηλαδή) και έτσι τα υψίσυχνα ρεύματα που εμφανίζονται σε ένα κύκλωμα πομπού ή σε ένα καλώδιο RF (ραδιοσυχνοτήτων) για παράδειγμα διαρρέονται κανονικά στην γή και γειώνονται

----------


## JIMKAF

Με κάλυψε απόλυτα ο Ηλίας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Η γείωση πιστεύω πως είναι κάτι πολύ σημαντικό για την σωστή λειτουργία των ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων!

----------


## FM1

Το αλουμίνιο αλλά και ο χρυσός έχει γενικά την καλύτερη αγωγιμότητα-χαμηλότερη αντίσταση από τα άλλα υλικά!..βεβαίως και πάιζει ρόλο το υλικό του κουτιού, αλλά αυτό στις χαμηλές συχνότητες δεν είναι και τόσο εμφανές όσο στις υψηλές συχνότητες!..πχ Φαντάζεσαι τα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ να ήταν ολά χρυσά ή από αλουμίνιο??..εκτός του υψηλού και απαγορευτικού κόστους θα έιχαμε λιγότερες απώλειες ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε σχέση με τα υπάρχοντα χάλκινα!...
'Οταν ο αγωγός έχει σταθερή διατομή S,και μήκος l (ελ) τότε η αντίσταση του δίνεται από την σχέση: R=p l πρός s  όπου το p είναι η ειδική αντίσταση του αγωγού και στο διεθνές σύστημα μονάδων SI είναι το 1Ωm....

----------


## JIMKAF

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι από αυτά που θυμάμαι από την 2α Λυκείου 
μία άλλη σχέση που δίνει την ειδική αντίσταση σε συνδιασμό με την θερμοκρασία του αγωγού είναι η : Rθ=Ro(1+α*θ)

----------


## FM1

Σωστός Δημήτρη :Wink: ..είναι το ίδιο με αυτό εδώ: Rτ=Ro (1+α*ΔΤ)..όπου Rτ=τιμή αντίστασης, Rο=αντίσταση στη θερμοκρασία αναφοράς 25*C, 1=αρχική τιμή, το α=θερμοκρασιακός συντελεστής και το ΔΤ=η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας...

----------


## babisko

> Το αλουμίνιο αλλά και ο χρυσός έχει γενικά την καλύτερη αγωγιμότητα-χαμηλότερη αντίσταση από τα άλλα υλικά!..βεβαίως και πάιζει ρόλο το υλικό του κουτιού, αλλά αυτό στις χαμηλές συχνότητες δεν είναι και τόσο εμφανές όσο στις υψηλές συχνότητες!..πχ Φαντάζεσαι τα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ να ήταν ολά χρυσά ή από αλουμίνιο??..εκτός του υψηλού και απαγορευτικού κόστους θα έιχαμε λιγότερες απώλειες ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε σχέση με τα υπάρχοντα χάλκινα!...
> 'Οταν ο αγωγός έχει σταθερή διατομή S,και μήκος l (ελ) τότε η αντίσταση του δίνεται από την σχέση: R=p l πρός s  όπου το p είναι η ειδική αντίσταση του αγωγού και στο διεθνές σύστημα μονάδων SI είναι το 1Ωm....



Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω, σχετικά με το αλουμίνιο. Δεν γνωρίζω για τον χρυσό, αλλά ο χαλκός έχει μεγαλύτερη αγωγιμότητα από το αλουμίνιο.Επίσης τα εναέρια καλώδια της ΔΕΗ είναι όλα αλουμινένια με ενίσχυση χάλυβα για να αντέχουν το βάρος. Ο λόγος που δεν χρησιμοποιεί χάλκινα σύρματα, είναι ότι το βάρος του χαλκού είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από εκείνο του αλουμινίου. Σε αντιστάθμισμα της μικρής αγωγιμότητας του αλουμινίου, χρησιμοποιούνται αλουμινένιοι αγωγοί μεγαλύτερης διατομής από ότι αν ήταν χαλκού.

Πάντα φιλικά
Μπάμπης

----------


## JIMKAF

Πολύ σωστά! :Wink:

----------


## FM1

Σωστός ο babisko :Wink: ,μου είχε διαφύγει εντελώς αυτό...ελπίζω όμως κάποια στιγμή να ανανεωθούν και τα υπάρχοντα καλώδια του OTE που μεταφέρουν το adsl σήμα με κάτι καλύτερο από χάλκινα :Unsure: ...όπως χαρακτηριστικά μας είπε ένας διευθύνων σύμβουλος αλλά και ο τεχνικός μιας ιδιωτικής εταιρίας παροχής τηλεφωνίας-internet κατά τη διάρκεια ενός σεμιναρίου: " 'Ολες οι ιδιόκτητες εταιρίες προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν μηχανήματα με ταχύτητες πάνω από 24Mbit"..και εγώ του απάντησα:"Είναι αδύνατον μέσα από τα υπάρχοντα παλιά τηλεφωνικά χάλκινα καλώδια να περάσει τόσο μεγάλο εύρος πληροφορίας"..συνέχισα λέγοντας του το εξής " Κοιτάξτε εσείς όλες οι ιδιόκτητες εταιρίες να αλλάξετε την υπάρχουσα υποδομή πρωτίστως και έπειτα ανεβάστε τα Μbit σας" και του έθεσα ώς παράδειγμα το εξής ωραίο:"Είναι δυνατόν ένα subaru να τρέξει με τετράγωνες ρόδες???..το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με τα υπόγεια καλώδια "..και μου απάντησε: "όλα αυτά γίνονται για τον ανταγωνισμό "...από εκεί να καταλάβεις :Confused1:

----------


## JIMKAF

Το αλουμίνιο είναι άργυλος Al με ατομικό αριθμό Z=13 άρα
η ηλεκτρονιακή του δόμηση πάει έτσι ==>     1s2 
  2s2 2p6
  3s2 3p1
άρα έχει 3 ηλεκτρόνια στην εξωτερική στιβάδα εκ των οποίων τα δύο είναι στο ίδιο τροχιακό στο  3s2       με αντιπαράλληλο spin (-1/2 και +1/2) άρα ως ελεύθερο δρά πιο εύκολα το ηλεκτρονιο στο τροχιακό    3p1  .
Στον χαλκό Cu έχουμε ατομικό αριθμό Ζ=29 με ηλεκτρονιακή δόμηση ==>
    1s2 
  2s2 2p6
  3s2 3p6 3d9
  4s2
    στον χαλκό όμως γίνεται κάτι παράξενο (το οποίο γίνεται και σε άλλο ένα μόνο χημικό στοιχείο στο Χρώμιο Cr) το ένα από τα δύο ηλεκτρόνια του     4s2      

μεταβαίνει στο         3d9

και έτσι γίνεται   3d10  άρα πάλι έχουμε ένα ηλεκτρόνιο που δρά πιο εύκολα ως ελεύθερο άρα και ο χαλκός και το αλουμίνιο έχουν περίπου την ίδια αγωγιμότητα !
**Παιδιά το σύστημα εδώ δεν υποστηρίζει εκθέτες άρα όπου βλέπεται κάτι του τύπου 2s2 το δεύτερο 2 είναι εκθέτης

----------


## FM1

Eπίσης φίλε Δημήτρη δες και αυτό,έτσι γενικά περί γειώσεων:

_http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42333_

----------


## NUKE

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_conductivity

Ασημι και παλι ασημι.Και παντα γινεται αυτο το λαθος οτι ο χρυσος ειναι καλυτερος αγωγος κατι που τελικα δεν ισχυει...

----------


## NUKE

Επισης το χρωμιο δεν ειναι το 'μονο αλλο ενα' που συμβαινει αυτο.

----------


## JIMKAF

Φίλε NUKE με βάση τη Χημεία της 3ης Λυκείου δύο είναι τα χημικά στοιχεία που συμβαίνει αυτό: ο χαλκός (Cu) και το χρώμιο (Cr).

----------


## johnnkast

> Η γείωση ισοδυναμει με 0 βολτ.
> 
> Για να δουλεψει ενα κύκλωμα χρειάζονται 2 τάσεις. Αυτες είναι η ταση τροφοδοσίας Vs και η ταση αναφοράς V0. Η διαφορά δυναμικού είναι Vs-V0. Αν η V0 είναι 0 βολτ τότε την ονομαζουμε και γείωση.
> Η V0 ονομαζεται αλλιώς γείωση λειτουργίας. Δεν είναι ομως απαραίτητα 0 βολτ. Αν ενα κύκλωμα θέλει 5 βολτ για να λειτουργήσει τότε πρέπει Vs-V0=5V. Αν Vs=15V τότε πρεπει V0=10V. Τα 10 βολτ είναι η "γείωση" λειτουργίας.
> 
> Γειώσεις στη γη (δλδ καλωδιο που παει στη γη) προστατεύουν τα κυκλώματα. (βλ. αρχη λειτουργίας αλεξικέραυνου).
> 
> Η γείωση του σασιού είναι γείωση προστασίας. Αν κατι παει στραβα (βραχυκύκλωμα) τότε κλείνει κυκλωμα μέσω της γείωσης προστασίας και όχι μεσω του ανθρώπου.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεσαι επαφή με τη ΓΗ για να έχεις "γειωση". (σου μιλω για τα αεροπλάνα). Χρειάζεσαι 2 τασεις, και αυτες τις παίρνεις απο το + και - μιας μπαταρίας. Το + για παράδειγμα είναι 1.5 βολτ πάνω απο το - (0 βολτ). Το - λεγεται γείωση αλλα δεν εχει καμία σχεση με την ταση της γης, εκτός και αν συνδεθούν.



 
Φιλε μου ,συγνωμη που επεμβαινω, αλλα εχεις καποιες ασαφειες σ αυτα που γραφεις
Συγκεκριμενα οταν εχουμε v0 και Vs δεν εχουμε δυο τασεις αλλα δυο σημεια αναφορας μιας τασεως και οπως καταλαβαινεις το v0 δεν ειναι η "ταση αναφορας" αλλα το σημειο αναφορας .
-Ταση αναφορας ειναι μια ταση σε ενα κυκλωμα οπου η τιμη της πρεπει να ειναι αυστηρως σταθεροποιημενη (οπου θα ξεκινα παντα απο το V0) 
-Για να παρουμε απο μια "ταση" vs πχ 15V μια αλλη ταση πχ 5V αυτα τα 5V θα ξεκιναν απαραιτητως απο το σημειο V0 και η "γειωση" θα συνδεεται παντα στο V0).
-Η γειωση ειναι η γαλβανικη συνδεση ενος κυκλωματος με τον ογκοδεστερο μεταλλικο-αγωγιμο οπλισμο της συσκευης που το περιβαλλει 
-Η Γη δεν εχει ταση αλλα ειναι σημειο  τασεως 

Σου ζητω συγνωμη για την παρεμβαση αλλα αυτη ειναι η θεωρια...
...και πραξη    
                     ευχαριστω

----------


## NUKE

Πιστεψε με,το σχολικο βιβλιο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο για την χημεια...

----------


## JIMKAF

Φίλε ΝUKE χάλια είναι σπάνια διάβαζα από αυτό... Οι αδελφοί Θεοδωρόπουλοι ζωγράφιζαν στην ασάφεια και στην αερολογία, τελος πάντων καλά που είχα καλό χημικό και το φροντιστήριο.

----------


## JIMKAF

Johnnkast σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου  με βοήθησες να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα, μία ερώτηση όμως μπορείς να μου επεξηγήσεις περισσότερο αυτό που λες για τον όγκο του αγώγιμου οπλισμού, είναι θέμα όγκου μόνο;
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## kopla

*johnnkast,*

*Συγκεκριμενα οταν εχουμε v0 και Vs δεν εχουμε δυο τασεις αλλα δυο σημεια αναφορας μιας τασεως και οπως καταλαβαινεις το v0 δεν ειναι η "ταση αναφορας" αλλα το σημειο αναφορας .*
> Έχεις δίκιο για την ασάφεια, αλλα πιο πολύ θα έλεγα ότι είναι λάθος λέξη για την περιγραφή. Όταν λεμε ταση εννοούμε καποιοα βολτ σε σχεση με καποιο σημείο αναφοράς. Καλύτερος είναι ο όρος δυναμικό.

*-Για να παρουμε απο μια "ταση" vs πχ 15V μια αλλη ταση πχ 5V αυτα τα 5V θα ξεκιναν απαραιτητως απο το σημειο V0 και η "γειωση" θα συνδεεται παντα στο V0).*
> Μίλησα για γείωση λειτουργίας και όχι για γείωση (0 βολτ). Αν εχεις μια συσκευή που λειτουργει στα 5 βολτ και εσύ εχεις δυναμικό (το ονομάζω Vs) στα 15 βολτ, τότε το V0 πρέπει να είναι 10 βολτ. Οπότε ΔV = Vs-V0 = 5volt. Τα 10 βολτ είναι η γείωση της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής.

*-Η Γη δεν εχει ταση αλλα ειναι σημειο  τασεως* 
> Η τάση 0βλοτ που ξεκαθαρίστηκε παραπανω ότι είναι δυναμικό. Ενταξει.

*-Η γειωση ειναι η γαλβανικη συνδεση ενος κυκλωματος με τον ογκοδεστερο μεταλλικο-αγωγιμο οπλισμο της συσκευης που το περιβαλλει* 
> Αν μιλας για την γειωση = ground = γη = 0βολτ, τότε ναι. Αν μιλαμε για γείωση λειτουργίας ( όπως παραπανω με τα 10βολτ δυναμικό ) τότε αν δεν είναι 0 βολτ (που στη συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση δεν είναι), δεν τα συνδέουμε με τη γη. Συνδέουμε τα 0βολτ τα οποία είναι 10 βολτ κάτω από το σημείο αναφορας της συσκευής.
Έχουμε 2 σημεία αναφορας. Τα 0βολτ που είναι η γενική γείωση ή σκετο γείωση, και τα 10βολτ που είναι η γείωση λειτουργίας της συσκεύης.
Πιστεύω να σε καλυψα

*JIMKAF*,

*είναι θέμα όγκου μόνο;*
Αν είχες διαβάσει το ποστ μου που είναι τελευταίο στη σελίδα 1, πιστεύω ότι θα είχες καταλάβει. Αν διακρίνεις και εσύ ασάφειες, τότε θα στο πω αλλιώς. Σε κάποια γείωση τελος πάντων καταλήγουν όλα τα ρεύματα. Αν είναι λεπτος ο αγωγός αυτός ή ο όγκος της γείωσης σε καποια πλακέτα, τότε θα υπερθερμανθεί και θα λειώσει

----------


## JIMKAF

Μάλιστα φίλε kopla καταλαβα! Καλώς...

----------


## kopla

Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν με πείθει η απαντηση σου :Unsure: . Αλλα αν σε βοήθησα καλώς τοτε :Wink:

----------


## JIMKAF

Οχι με βοήθησες πραγματικά αλήθεια σου λέω, ευχαριστώ και πάλι, μην ανησυχείς αν εσύ έχεις κάτι να προσθέσεις κάντο, αλλά από μέρος μου νομίζω πως κατάλαβα κάποια πράγματα που με ενδιέφεραν όχι μόνο από σένα αλλα και από όλες τις απαντήσεις!
Τωρα καταλαβαίνεις μέσα από τον γραπτό λόγο γίνονται και πιο εύκολα παρεξηγήσεις...
Φιλικά πάντα Δημήτρης.

----------


## kopla

*Τωρα καταλαβαίνεις μέσα από τον γραπτό λόγο γίνονται και πιο εύκολα παρεξηγήσεις...
*> Ακριβώς γι αυτό!  :Wink: 
Ωραία

----------


## johnnkast

> *johnnkast,*
> 
> *Συγκεκριμενα οταν εχουμε v0 και Vs δεν εχουμε δυο τασεις αλλα δυο σημεια αναφορας μιας τασεως και οπως καταλαβαινεις το v0 δεν ειναι η "ταση αναφορας" αλλα το σημειο αναφορας .*
> > Έχεις δίκιο για την ασάφεια, αλλα πιο πολύ θα έλεγα ότι είναι λάθος λέξη για την περιγραφή. Όταν λεμε ταση εννοούμε καποιοα βολτ σε σχεση με καποιο σημείο αναφοράς. Καλύτερος είναι ο όρος δυναμικό.
> 
> *-Για να παρουμε απο μια "ταση" vs πχ 15V μια αλλη ταση πχ 5V αυτα τα 5V θα ξεκιναν απαραιτητως απο το σημειο V0 και η "γειωση" θα συνδεεται παντα στο V0).*
> > Μίλησα για γείωση λειτουργίας και όχι για γείωση (0 βολτ). Αν εχεις μια συσκευή που λειτουργει στα 5 βολτ και εσύ εχεις δυναμικό (το ονομάζω Vs) στα 15 βολτ, τότε το V0 πρέπει να είναι 10 βολτ. Οπότε ΔV = Vs-V0 = 5volt. Τα 10 βολτ είναι η γείωση της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής.
> 
> *-Η Γη δεν εχει ταση αλλα ειναι σημειο τασεως* 
> ...



 

 Καλο μου παληκαρι ,προς θεου δεν θελω και δεν μου αρεσει να αντιδικω και να παρεξηγω -παρεξηγουμαι.
Ομως στην επιστημη της ηλεκτρονικης η θεωρια εχει τυποποιηθει απο διεθνεις και διακρατικους οργανισμους για τον απλουστατο λογο της συμβατοτητας.
-Ο ορος "Vs" η "Vss" καθεστει διεθνως σημειο πηγης (V source) και στο συνολο του το δυναμικο του ειναι συνηθως θετικο ( εκτος απο τα συμμετρικα κυκλωματα διαφορικων ενισχυτων οπου παιρνει και αρνητικο προσημο)
-Ο ορος V0 η Vdd καλυτερα, θεωρειται το σημειο εκροης (V drain) οπου στο σχεδιασμο κυκλωματων στην πλειοψηφια τους ειναι το σημειο 0 της τασεως ή αν εχουμε μια ταση το αρνητικο αυτης.
-Επισης  την περιοδο του 1960 ο οργανισμος τυποποιησης DIN μεσα στους κανονισμους του αποφασισε οτι για λογους συμβατοτητας η γειωση των κυκλωματων παντα θα συνδεεται στο V0 ,η στο αρνητικο μιας ασυμμετρης τασης.
...αυτη η "ασυμφωνια" γειωσεων υπηρχε κατα τη δεκαετια εκεινη στα ραδιοφωνα των αυτοκινητων πχ στα εγγλεζικα αυτοκινητα το σασσι συνδεονταν με το θετικο της μπαταριας!!!-καποτε μου επεσε στα χερια μου ενα Blaupunkt οπου ειχε μια συρομενη πλακετητσα στο πισω μερος η οποια εκανε το σασσι του ειτε θετικο ειτε αρνητικο!!!

Εσυ λοιπον αγαπητε μου λες το εξης:
 -V0=0volt  
 -Vs=15volt
 -Η συσκευη που θελουμε να συνδεσουμε ζηταει 5Volt.(με καποιο τροπο πχ αντισταση εν σειρα πετυχαινουμε την πτωση τασεως ΔV) 
 -Το κοινο σημειο συνδεσης της τροφοδοσιας και της συσκευης ειναι το Vs οποτε ευλογα το αρνητικο ή η γειωση (λειτουργιας) της συσκευης  θα ειναι τα 10volt απο το αρνητικο της τροφοδοσιας V0.

Ναι!!! αυτο θεωρητικα και πρακτικα ειναι εφικτο.
Ομως αν ψαξεις ολα τα συγχρονα κυκλωματα (απο το 1980 και μετα και κυριως μετα την καταργηση των τρανσιστορ γερμανιου) σχεδον πουθενα δεν σχεδιαζεται κατι τετοιο (με κοινο σημειο το + ή Vs τελος παντων)
Παντα μα παντα το κοινο σημειο ενος καταναλωτη (συσκευης) και μιας τροφοδοσιας ειναι το V0 ή το "-" και κατ επεκτασιν της γειωσεως (εστω και "λειτουργιας")

Γιατι λοιπον αυτη την εξαιρεση να την θετουμε ως κανονα και να μπερδευουμε τους φιλους που ρωτανε!

Δεν ξερω ισως να μπερδευτηκες με το "ground lift" που υπαρχει στους PA ενισχυτες το οποιο ειναι για να αποφευγονται οι βρογχοι αναδρασης.

Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος

Τις θερμοτερες ευχες μου σ ολους σας
   να στε καλα

----------


## kopla

Αγαπητό παληκαρι johnnkast  :Cool: 

Γνωρίζω τι εννοείς με τα Vdd Vss Vee κτλ. Τα ονοματα Vs και V0 τα έδωσα για να συνενοηθούμε... χωρίς να εννοώ κατι αλλο. Απλά ονόματα για τα δυναμικά/τασεις. Βεβαίως φαίνεται πιο εύκολο/καλό να τροφοδοτήσω με (5-0)βολτ παρά με (15-10)βολτ. Έφερα αυτό το (ακραιο?) παράδειγμα για να μιλήσω για τα σημεία αναφοράς και τις "γειώσεις", όπου σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο κομματι κυκλωματος η "γείωση" μπορεί είναι 10βολτ και όχι 0βολτ.

*Γιατι λοιπον αυτη την εξαιρεση να την θετουμε ως κανονα και να μπερδευουμε τους φιλους που ρωτανε!
*> Δεν υπονόησα (έτσι πιστεύω) ώστε να μπερδευτεί καποιος. Τα drain και source ίσως να το σκέφτηκες μόνο εσύ! Καλύτερα να μας απαντήσει ο JIMKAF αν μπερδέυτηκε. Οπως και να έχει το θέμα, δέκα λεπτα υπόθεση είναι να ξαναρωτήσει κανείς αν μπερδεύτηκε καπου, και να ξαναπαρει απαντηση!
Τα φορουμ είναι καλα και βοηθούν αρκετες φορες. Οχι παντα όμως, γιατί δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις που λύνονται αργότερα (απαντησες στις 3:35 και απαντω στις 5:25) και αρκετες φορές περιπλέκεται το θεμα χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## JIMKAF

Παιδιά εγώ να πώ πως με την συμβολή όλων σας καθώς και με κάποια πράγματα που διάβασα μόνος μου καταλαβα κάποια βασικά πράγματα πάνω στις γειώσεις, παρερμηνείες γίνονται ειδικά με τον προφορικό λόγο δεν υπάρχει θέμα διαφωνείας, μπορεί κάποιος να συμπληρώσει τον άλλο κ.τ.λ.
Αν έχετε εσείς κάτι να προσθέσετε το περιμένω και είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.

----------


## johnnkast

> Αγαπητό παληκαρι johnnkast 
> 
> Γνωρίζω τι εννοείς με τα Vdd Vss Vee κτλ. Τα ονοματα Vs και V0 τα έδωσα για να συνενοηθούμε... χωρίς να εννοώ κατι αλλο. Απλά ονόματα για τα δυναμικά/τασεις. Βεβαίως φαίνεται πιο εύκολο/καλό να τροφοδοτήσω με (5-0)βολτ παρά με (15-10)βολτ. Έφερα αυτό το (ακραιο?) παράδειγμα για να μιλήσω για τα σημεία αναφοράς και τις "γειώσεις", όπου σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο κομματι κυκλωματος η "γείωση" μπορεί είναι 10βολτ και όχι 0βολτ.
> 
> *Γιατι λοιπον αυτη την εξαιρεση να την θετουμε ως κανονα και να μπερδευουμε τους φιλους που ρωτανε!*
> > Δεν υπονόησα (έτσι πιστεύω) ώστε να μπερδευτεί καποιος. Τα drain και source ίσως να το σκέφτηκες μόνο εσύ! Καλύτερα να μας απαντήσει ο JIMKAF αν μπερδέυτηκε. Οπως και να έχει το θέμα, δέκα λεπτα υπόθεση είναι να ξαναρωτήσει κανείς αν μπερδεύτηκε καπου, και να ξαναπαρει απαντηση!
> Τα φορουμ είναι καλα και βοηθούν αρκετες φορες. Οχι παντα όμως, γιατί δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις που λύνονται αργότερα (απαντησες στις 3:35 και απαντω στις 5:25) και αρκετες φορές περιπλέκεται το θεμα χωρίς λόγο.



 

Αγαπητε φιλε 
Απλα ηθελα λιγο να "ξεδωσω" γιατι εχω πολυ καιρο να συζητησω καποια θεωρητικα πραγματα με καποιο συναδελφο (συνηθως μ αυτους μιλαμε επαγγελματικα...τεβε...εφορια ...κλπ) και χαιρομαι για τους προβληματισμους και τις αποψεις σου.
 Να ξερεις  οτι (αναφερομαι και στ αλλα παιδια) ειναι ωραιο μικρες διαφωνιες να υπαρχουν σε τετοιες συζητησεις.Αυτο υποδηλωνει οτι "δουλευουμε" το μυαλο μας ,κατι σπανιο πλεον στην εποχη μας.
Anyway θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να σε ρωτησω καποια πραγματα για microcontrollers  δεν εχω ασχοληθει σχεδον καθολου -βλεπεις ειμαι της "παλιας" σχολης...και απ οτι εχω δει σε διαφορα ποστ σου το γνωριζεις το θεμα .
Θα χαρω ιδιαιτερα να μιλησουμε πανω σ αυτο το πραγμα. 

Αυτα προς το παρον 
Και να στε καλα ολοι σας

----------


## JIMKAF

Ο πραγματικός λόγος εντέλει που υπάρχει η γείωση είναι για να έχουμε τη μέγιστη μεταφορά ενέργειας; Κάτι ακόμα, είχα βρεί στο αρχείο του πατέρα μου παλιά ένα άρθρο από τον ήχο ή το hitech που έλεγε πως να μετατρέψεις το πολύμετρο σε gridομετρο, αν έχει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό υπόψην του ας το ανεβάσει.

----------


## kopla

*johnnkast,
*Άνοιξε thread με μικροελεγκτές και ρωτα ό,τι θες. Πολλά μελη θα απαντήσουν, όπως και εγω αν... ξέρω βεβαια. :Biggrin: 

*JIMKAF,*
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι τι δεν καταλαβες εσυ και ρωτάς για "μέγιστη μεταφορα ενεργειας".  :Confused1:

----------


## JIMKAF

Δεν είναι ότι δεν κατάλαβα κάτι από αυτά που είπατε, μάλλον μια διαπίστωση έκανα μόνος μου διαβάζωντας και την εξέθεσα εδώ για να μου πείτε και εσείς αν ισχύει αυτό που λέω.
Περί χρήσης του πολύμετρου ως gridόμετρο υπάρχει κάτι;

----------


## kopla

Γραψε κατι παραπάνω για τη διαπίστωση σου. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι εννοείς με τη μέγιστη μεταφορα ενεργειας. :Sad: 

Τώρα για το gridόμετρο ή δεν έχω ιδεά τι είναι :Smile:  ή το ξέρω αλλιώς. Θα το κοιτάξω στο Internet... Αν εχεις κανα λινκ, γραψτο εδώ.

----------


## JIMKAF

To gridόμετρο είναι ένα τεράστιας ακρίβειας βολτόμετρο που μετρά σε mV και κάτω, το χρησιμοποιούν για να δούν αν όντως η γείωση είναι 0  ή κοντά στο 0. Αν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί ήμουν και μικρός τότε και δεν πολυκαταλάβαινα, το άρθρο έλεγε ότι βάζουμε ένα πολύ χοντρό αγωγό με μεγάλη αγωγιμότητα (πολύκλωνο) στη γείωση της πρίζας και έπειτα το αλλο άκρο στο πολύμετρο ρυθμίζουμε το πολύμετρο σε πολύ λιγα V να μετράει και από τον άλλο ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο σασσί που θέλουμε να μετρίσουμε. Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όντως τα έλεγε έτσι...
Τώρα για την διαπίστωσή μου, αν για παράδειγμα σε ένα κύκλωμα στο ένα άκρο εφαρμόσουμε τάση 9V (συνεχή τάση ) τότε στο άλλο που θα είναι η γείωση θα πρέπει να είναι 0V η τάση εκεί έτσι ώστε να γίνει η μέγιστη μεταφορά ενέργειας από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο.

----------


## kopla

Το gridόμετρο δεν το ήξερα με το όνομα αυτό. Μόνο την τεχνική που περιγράφεις. Η γείωση της πρίζας είναι ο ουδέτερος. Οι πρίζες (σουκο) εχουν 2 πιν που είναι το AC ρεύμα και 2 δοντακια (ενωμένα) που συνδεονται στο φις της συκεύης που τροφοδοτούμε. Ο ουδέτερος συνδέεται με τη γη. Αν δεν κανω λάθος, πρεπει να έχει πολύ λίγη ταση ή 0βολτ. Και το σασί συνδεεται με το εδαφος, οποτε το πολύμετρο πρέπει να δείξει πολύ λίγη τάση. Σε απόλυτο παντα - γιατί αναλογα με το ποιο δυναμικό θα είναι υψηλότερο και πως έχει συνδεθεί το πολύμετρο (μαυρο, κοκκινο καλώδιο) μπορεί να δείξει πρόσημο. Το καλώδιο που αναφέρεις με την μεγαλη αγωγιμότητα ( δλδ μικρη αντίσταση ) πρέπει όντως να ειναι ετσι ακριβως για να μην υπάρχει σημαντικη πτώση τασης πανω του. Καταλαβαίνεις, ότι όταν μετρας mV ... η μικρή πτώση τασης ( δλδ η αντισταση του καλωδίου ) είναι σημαντικό να είναι πολύ μικρη.

*Τώρα για την διαπίστωσή μου, αν για παράδειγμα σε ένα κύκλωμα στο ένα άκρο εφαρμόσουμε τάση 9V (συνεχή τάση ) τότε στο άλλο που θα είναι η γείωση θα πρέπει να είναι 0V η τάση εκεί έτσι ώστε να γίνει η μέγιστη μεταφορά ενέργειας από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο.
*Μπερδεματάκι.
Το master σημείο αναφορας είναι η γη / γείωση / 0βολτ. Όταν λεμε (+)9βολτ, εννοούμε 9 βολτ πανω απο το master σημείο αναφοράς. Έτσι, τα -9βολτ είναι 9 βολτ κάτω απο το  master σημείο αναφοράς.
Ενα κύκλωμα μπορεί να χρειάζεται αρκετες τασεις. Φαντασου κυκλωμα που έχει μικροελεγκτη και θελει 0 και 5 βολτ, και εχει και ενα συμμετρικο ενισχυτή ( πχ ενα τελεστικο 741 ) στον οποίο εχουμε συμμετρική τροφοδοσία +9 και -9 βολτ. Δε σημαίνει ότι παντα το ενα ακρο θα είναι 0 βολτ. *[Θα κανω upload εικονιτσα σε λιγο]*

[παρενθεση]
Όταν λεμε ενεργεια, εννοούμε Watt, δλδ ισχύς. P = VI = I^2 R = V^2 / R
Επίσης ρεύμα είναι το αποτελεσμα της διαφοράς τάσης. Επομένως Ταση χωρις ρεύμα έχουμε, αλλα ρεύμα χωρίς τάση δεν έχουμε.
Το ρεύμα (και επομένως και την ισχύ) το περιορίζουμε με αντιστάτες.
[/παρενθεση]

Για τον μΕ έχουμε ΔV = 5 - 0 = 5 βολτ         *(*)*
Για τον 741: ΔV = 9 - (-9) = 18 βολτ          *(*)*

Η γειωση (0βολτ) ή γενικώς η "γείωση λειτουργίας" που ανεφερα σε προηγούμενο ποστ είναι απαραίτητες ωστε να κλείσει το κύκλωμα. Η διαφορα των δύο δυναμικών ( = τροφοδοσία ) είναι η τάση λειτουργίας. Βλεπε (*)

 :Confused1: 
Μπέρδεμα ε? Μαλλον κατι δεν λεω καλα ή φταίει το ακραιο παράδειγμα μου.

----------


## kopla

Η εικονίτσα...

Εχουμε 2 μπαταρίες των 9 βολτ συνδεδεμένες όπως βλέπεις.
Το σημείο Γ είναι η γείωση ( 0 βολτ ). Λοιπόν, ως προς αυτό το σημείο :
- Το Α εχει +9Βολτ ( 9 βολτ πανω απο το Γ )
- Το Β εχει -9Βολτ ( 9 βολτ κατω απο το Γ )

Αυτα είναι και τα δυναμικά των σημείων. Δλδ
Α: +9βολτ ως προς 0βολτ [ (+9) - (0) = +9 ]
Β: -9βολτ ως προς 0βολτ [ (-9) - (0) = -9 ]
Γ: 0βολτ ως προς 0βολτ [ (0) - (0) = 0 ]

Αν επιλεξουμε τα σημεία Α και Β : ΔVαβ = Vα - Vβ = 18βολτ
Αν επιλεξουμε τα σημεία Β και Α : ΔVβα = Vβ - Vα = -18βολτ
Σε καθε περίπτωση είναι: [επιθυμητή ταση] μείον [ταση αναφοράς]

Να σου θυμίσω μηπως ξεκαθαριστει καπως ότι το ρεύμα ρέει απο υψηλό προς χαμηλό δυναμικό. Αυτή ειναι και η συμβατική φορα (όχι η πραγματική!).

----------


## JIMKAF

Οκ φίλε kopla ευχαριστώ! Περίπου το ίδιο λέμε αυτό εννοούσα τέλοσπάντων :Smile: . Απλά εσύ το εξήγησες καλύτερα! Καθόλου μπέρδεμα μια χαρά ήταν τα παραδείγματά σου.

----------


## kopla

Ωραία  :Thumbup1:

----------


## johnnkast

φιλε kopla καλα τα ειπες
Απλα να να προσθεσω το εξης
Το gridομετρο ή γειωσομετρο που το λεν οι ΔΕΗτζηδες ειναι ενα AC μιλιβολτομετρο οπου μετρα την πτωση τασης μεταξυ γειωσης και ουδετερου σε μια οικοδομη.
Αυτοι οι δυο αγωγοι συνδεονται μεταξυ τους πριν τη "χελωνα" της ΔΕΗ
(πριν γιατι πρεπει το "ρολοι" να μπορει να μετραει τυχον διαρροες στο σπιτι).
Οσο μεγαλυτερη ταση υπαρχει τοσο περισσοτερο αναποτελεσματικη ειναι η γειωση.
Επισης η μετρηση γινεται σε δυο σταδια:Α.με ολους τους καταναλωτες κλειστους Β.με ολους ανοικτους.

Φυσικα και μπορεις με ενα πολυμετρο να κανεις αυτη τη δουλεια.Πρεπει ομως να εχει στην ACV κλιμακα τουλαχιστο δυο δεκαδικα ψηφια.
Θεμα πολικοτητας του οργανου δεν υφισταται γιατι εχουμε εναλλασομενη ταση

Οπως επισης πρεπει να παιρνεις τα απαραιτητα μετρα ασφαλειας γιατι το δικτυο δεν αστειευεται.

Αυτα προς το παρον μαγκες 
να στε καλα

----------


## kopla

:Thumbup1:

----------


## Zener_

http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~www_pa/Scots_Guide/info/earth/earth.htm
Καλή εξήγηση.

Συμφωνώ με τα προλεχθέντα περί γείωσης, όμως έχω να σημειώσω κάτι:
Άλλο γείωση μέσω της γής ή παρόμοια αλλά όχι ίδια με το σασί και άλλο το σημείο αναφοράς(ίδια τάση) σε ένα κύκλωμα που το ονομάζουμε γείωση.
π.χ ένα ραδιοφωνάκι με μπαταρία. Ανάμεσσα στους πόλους της μπαταρίας υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού 9V. Κανείς δεν μας διαβεβαιώνει(και δεν είναι έτσι) ότι το(-) της μπαταρίας θα είναι 0V. Η τάση είναι διαφορική όπως καταλαβαίνετε. Πάντα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα σημείο αναφοράς.


***Τώρα σύμφωνα με αυτά έχω μια απορία σε κάτι παράξενο.
Έφτιαξα ένα τροφοδοτικό:http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43261

Κατά λάθος και μέσω μιας βίδας γειωνόνταν(σύνδεση με την γή μέσω του γειωμένου σασί) το (+) δηλ το out του 317. Παρόλα αυτά το (+) δεν είχε 0V αλλά συνέχιζε να έχει τα V που ρύθμιζα.
Όταν το κλείνω χωρίς αυτή την εσφαλμένη γείωση οι πυκνωτές ξεφορτίζονται πιο αργά. Άρα είχα διαρροή προς την γή. Πως είναι δυνατόν όμως κάτι συνδεδεμένο στην γή να μην έχει 0V???

Επειδή χρειαζόμουν γείωση για αποφυγή βόμβου σε πομπό, τώρα πλέον έχω γειώσει σωστά το (-) της εξόδου μου.

----------


## Zener_

Α το ξέχασα. Επίσης έχω ένα ρελέ προστασίας συνδεδεμένο με την πρίζα(φορητό). Αυτό πέφτει όταν υπάρχει διαρροή προς την γή, δηλαδή λιγότερο ρεύμα στον ουδέτερο απ'ότι στην φάση.

Δεν έπεσε όμως. Ευθύνεται οτι το ρεύμα διαρροής δεν ήταν AC, η επειδή ήταν μικρό?

Για το ac δεν νομίζω διότι το ένα πηνίο θα παράγει το κανονικό του εναλλασόμενο πεδίο ενώ το άλλο μειωμένο ή προσαυξημένο ανάλογα με την ημιπερίοδο κατά μια dc συνιστώσα. Οπότε θα έπεφτε. Άρα μάλλον ήταν μικρό το ρεύμα. Επανέρχομαι όμως, ΠΩΣ είναι δυνατόν να μην γίνει η τάση 0V?
Το λέω αυτό γιατί ενδεχομένως η πτώση τάσης του ρεύματος ως προς την γή να δίνει θετικές τιμές τάσης. Αλλά αν το ρεύμα είναι τόσο μικρό δεν αιτιολογείται, εκτός αν η αντίσταση ως προς την γή να είναι πολύ μεγάλη...

----------

